# Stiltbeast corpsing method durability



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

How durable is the stiltbeast method of corpsing. Once the plastic cools is it hard or is it still like a drop cloth where I could rip it or push my finger thought it?
thanks
Dave


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

They are pretty durable. I had someone tell me that their haunt went through hurricane Sandy, and one buildning lost a roof, but both of their plastic scarecrows survived!
You really decide how durable its going to be by adding layers and making sure they meld to each other with heat. It is really durable if the bond is good.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/all_comments?v=lTqfowu8sbA
"indigowolv 1 month ago
I don't know why it has taken me so long to tell you, But we wound up making these scarecrows last year, and they were a couple of the things that weren't brought in before hurricane sandy hit. Some of our structures had been damaged or flipped over, our entire cornfield was blown over, our woods were flooded, and THESE SCARECROWS were untouched. They were fine. I wouldn't have thought they were durable enough to survive. 
Reply · " that is in the comments section.


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

I had several skeletons corpsed using Allen's method out for the entire month of October. They came through fine. The good part is that should they need to be patched or repaired, it is easy enough.


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the informaiton Ill post pics as soon as I get it finished.


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

Just finished my ground breaker and what a great method. Easy and quick the look is great and the plastic when cooled is very thick and rather tough. Thanks Alan for sharing!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I did Allen's method with the plastic corpsing and my skeleton survived Hurricane Sandy also. It will stay strong if you wrap the plastic tight while using the heat gun. It is a great method to use for fast results.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I'm sure you've figured it out by now but here is my two cents on Allen H's corpsing method. This method is brilliantly simple and effective. My two favorite things about it are cleanliness and fixing screw ups. Since it doesn't adhere to the substrate via heat, just cut it off and start over.

I layer plastics... heavy duty garbage bags or thick gauge visqueen as the first layer then use thinner plastics (e.g. grocery bags) as I apply toward the final layer and/or spot details. I can achieve a greater level of detail texturing with grocery bags.

Look at my trial runs with plastic corpsing http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1302


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

Lord Homicide said:


> I'm sure you've figured it out by now but here is my two cents on Allen H's corpsing method. This method is brilliantly simple and effective. My two favorite things about it are cleanliness and fixing screw ups. Since it doesn't adhere to the substrate via heat, just cut it off and start over.
> 
> I layer plastics... heavy duty garbage bags or thick gauge visqueen as the first layer then use thinner plastics (e.g. grocery bags) as I apply toward the final layer and/or spot details. I can achieve a greater level of detail texturing with grocery bags.
> 
> Look at my trial runs with plastic corpsing http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1302


Thanks for the info, the grocery bag idea is great! I have two more almost ready for corpsing so Im going to give it a try.


----------



## TheGraveyardCaretaker (Jan 16, 2013)

I left my corpsed Walgreen skeletons out in the rain early in the month of October and they sort of got wringled/deformed (you can sort of tell in the picture above). The great thing though about the Stillbeast method is that you can patch it incredibly easily, or even just cut off the "skin" and start over.


----------

